# Closest TS to Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure



## maggiesmom (Aug 17, 2012)

Mods - move if need be.

What is the closest TS to Universal Studios & Islands of Adventure Orlando?.

Do any of the TS provide free shuttle to that theme park??. TIA


maggiesmom


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 17, 2012)

Looking at the header, I thought you were looking for the closest one to Iowa USA. Who knew it was in Florida? There is a Google Maps locator in the Resort Review area. You can zoom in and see all resorts in any area of the US, or now Mexico, thanks to much work by a TUGger.

Jim


----------



## bnoble (Aug 20, 2012)

In RCI, the closest is probably Orlando International Resort Club, an older resort that is in Wyndham's system.  HGVC-Sea World is not too far.  I don't know if any have free shuttles; we always drive to the parks for convenience.

In II, several of the Marriotts will be in reasonable distance, I'm guessing.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 20, 2012)

maggiesmom said:


> Mods - move if need be.
> 
> What is the closest TS to Universal Studios & Islands of Adventure Orlando?.
> 
> ...



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26065


----------



## Allypet (Aug 20, 2012)

I just stayed at the Orlando International Resort. I think its the closest weeks RCI resort to Universal. They said its within walking distance, however that's a bit of a stretch. I didn't see anything about a shuttle while I was there, but its no more then a 5 minute drive away.


----------



## NTHC (Aug 20, 2012)

We stayed at Westgate Palace recently and although I didn't think the resort was all that spectacular(high rise buildings..small condos), we were only minutes from Islands of Adventure.

Thanks,
Cindy
540-560-2987


----------



## maggiesmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you all  

maggiesmom


----------



## hcarman (Aug 23, 2012)

*Bluegreen's Orlando Sunshine*

Bluegreen's Orlando Sunshine Resort is very close to Universal - we have stayed there several times when visiting.  There is a trolley that will take you up and down International Drive - it may get you close enough to Universal that you could walk.  There is a Holiday Inn and a Doubletree right across from Universal, as well as quite a few hotels within a stone's throw - the trolley may stop in front of these resorts.
This resort has very easy access to the expressway, the outlet malls, an amusement park is right next door, and I-Drive is a trolley ride away.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 3, 2012)

We stayed at Westgate Lakes, just down the street. Very convenient for leaving our older teen son at the parks. Only 10 minutes to go back to pick him up when he was finished riding all the big coasters.

Not my favorite resort in the area, but nice enough.

Sheila


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 3, 2012)

The International Drive Trolley is also near the Wyndham Orlando International Resort, which goes to Sea World.

TS


----------



## snippet (Sep 3, 2012)

for locations check out the timeshare map in my signature.


----------

